# It's a Boy!



## RJRMINIS (Mar 8, 2010)

Our maiden jenny Vanilla gave us a beautiful ivory minimal spot jack foal last night. He was born around 6:45pm....tight fit, we had to help, but once his head passed it was a breeze....She did really well, and is being a really good first time momma!






Introducing RJR's Polar Bear(more pics without his blankie on my site)


----------



## Sixstardanes (Mar 8, 2010)

Very cute





Congrats!


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Mar 8, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS Michelle he is soooooo cute!!!!!! ADORABLE!!!!!!! I just love






his name toooo!!! Glad they are both doing well!!!


----------



## krissy3 (Mar 8, 2010)

cute little muffin ... he is adorable ! Donkys are very special.



I have a 30 year old


----------



## copperwood farm (Mar 8, 2010)

Very cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 8, 2010)

aw

i love the ivory color on the donkeys


----------



## minie812 (Mar 8, 2010)

I need sunglasses



Congrats on a healthy little guy


----------

